
Daily midnight NY Times front page URL - sbr464
https://static01.nyt.com/images/2020/04/26/nytfrontpage/scannat.pdf
======
sbr464
Available each day from 2012 through the current day. Currently updated around
midnight (Eastern time).

Has been mentioned on reddit previously but the URL format has changed over
time.

The format (modify the date params):

[https://static01.nyt.com/images/YYYY/MM/DD/nytfrontpage/scan...](https://static01.nyt.com/images/YYYY/MM/DD/nytfrontpage/scannat.pdf)

------
sbr464
Quick google search re: batch downloading tips:

[https://askubuntu.com/questions/976952/batch-downloading-
fil...](https://askubuntu.com/questions/976952/batch-downloading-files-with-
the-date-in-the-file-name)

But please share any better scripts/methods.

